# Why does red seem like the "it" color?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Is it because it's a harder to find color? It seems like everyone wants a red standard poodle.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Is it because it's a harder to find color? It seems like everyone wants a red standard poodle.


Because its rare :rolffleyes: lol 

My sister Liked Silver poodles at first then she saw apricots and really wanted a apricot she then saw a red and was sold. I think the color is amazing.

My sister also wanted one so we could show a good red in the ring and maybe lead up to producing better quality red dogs. 

There are only 4 red champion standard poodles in the whole country. The quality of red standards is hard to find. The color is also hard to find because the gene pool is small. Most people do not care about the quality of the dog at all and this is why we have so many poor quality red standard poodles and a lot of the breeders are poor breeders themselves ....... 

This same thing happens within every breed. Some byb will say is rare then a fad starts ! Look at blue nose pit bulls . It was the biggest craze when a group of breeder decided to dub blue rare ..... I remember when chocolate labs where the biggest craze. White goldens ( english goldens) , White GSD's, White Dobermans etc.... the list goes on. 

Red poodles are the latest rage ! hwell:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

IA with Roxy... 
also, I just love the look of them and from the first one I saw, I knew that was what I wanted.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I also agree with Roxy. I also think the red poodle looks quite strikingly different from what people think a poodle looks like, and maybe causes some who otherwise wouldn't consider the breed to look again. Same with the parti poodles.

IMO, they are really striking. I saw my first red in person the other day, and it made me double take.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Its the same as everything else that goes in and out of fashion. Look at video games, cell phones you name it there is a current fad and with Poodles its Reds and Tuxedo Parti's.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a feeling that there will be a red breeder thread sticky soon lol


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> Its the same as everything else that goes in and out of fashion. Look at video games, cell phones you name it there is a current fad and with Poodles its Reds and Tuxedo Parti's.


Well, I personally love partis but haven't seen many that are nice conformationally (is that a word). I like red poodles but honestly for me the most striking color is white. Everyone has their opinion of what's best.

I do like brown standards but they are rare too.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Well, I personally love partis but haven't seen many that are nice conformationally (is that a word). I like red poodles but honestly for me the most striking color is white. Everyone has their opinion of what's best.
> 
> I do like brown standards but they are rare too.


I think white poodles are stunning also. I really like most poodle colors. My least favorite would probably be black. 

I put red and apricots high on my list and silver would be second. If there where more silver beige standards they would be at the top also.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I started with an apricot and she is stunning .At that time there were reds in her litter, I thought that they were lovely, and knew that I had to have one someday . Having owned Irish Setters all my life the Red Standard Poodle just seemed to fit  
I have a Red that is currently being exibited AKC in the BRED BY class (Time permitting) is she "THE BEST" out there ? I think she is  I have seen and exhibited with some stunning blacks and Whites ....But then they have been at the breeding of the color for a very long time. Reds have been around but not recognized by the AKC until the 80's. So we can only go from there , not knowing how many were called Apricots that were perhaps Red ..I do think there are several Red Breeders that are really trying very hard to breed conformationally correct health Red Standard Poodles . That are testing for genetics and are selective about what they breed ....Just because a dog is an AKC champion does not make it healthy or of breeding quality . Trust me I learned that the hard way in Irish Setters. Are they a fad? Not for me !!! 
So these are my thoughts not sticky at all.... Just facts....


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> I started with an apricot and she is stunning .At that time there were reds in her litter, I thought that they were lovely, and knew that I had to have one someday . Having owned Irish Setters all my life the Red Standard Poodle just seemed to fit
> I have a Red that is currently being exibited AKC in the BRED BY class (Time permitting) is she "THE BEST" out there ? I think she is  I have seen and exhibited with some stunning blacks and Whites ....But then they have been at the breeding of the color for a very long time. Reds have been around but not recognized by the AKC until the 80's. So we can only go from there , not knowing how many were called Apricots that were perhaps Red ..I do think there are several Red Breeders that are really trying very hard to breed conformationally correct health Red Standard Poodles . That are testing for genetics and are selective about what they breed ....Just because a dog is an AKC champion does not make it healthy or of breeding quality . Trust me I learned that the hard way in Irish Setters. Are they a fad? Not for me !!!
> So these are my thoughts not sticky at all.... Just facts....


I agree there are some red breeders out there that are trying to breed high quality dogs but the bad red breeders out way them. 

I am glad you started to show your reds  

You own sherocs kennel right ?

Forgot to add that I agree also that just because its akc champion does not Guarantee its health and this is why people need to do research


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Yep !


Welcome  !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Roxy25!!!!!!!!! I hope that I can do some reall good on this forum. I hope to learn from all the folks in the know as well.. So far I have really gotten an Education


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Because its rare :rolffleyes: lol
> 
> My sister Liked Silver poodles at first then she saw apricots and really wanted a apricot she then saw a red and was sold. I think the color is amazing.
> 
> ...


Actually white dobermans are rare cause it's a genetic fault that masks all four of the colors that dobermans usually come in (meaning they are albino)and it's recommended that people not breed them. In the AKC you have to register any white dobes under Z which helps identify carriers of the albinistic trate. Where as white GSD's are just a variation of color and are infact not albino. No reputable breeder will breed white dobes.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Actually white dobermans are rare cause it's a genetic fault that masks all four of the colors that dobermans usually come in (meaning they are albino)and it's recommended that people not breed them. In the AKC you have to register any white dobes under Z which helps identify carriers of the albinistic trate. Where as white GSD's are just a variation of color and are infact not albino. No reputable breeder will breed white dobes.


I am not saying white dobies are accepted with AKC all I am saying is they are rare and there is a craze for them  People breed white dobies for money $$$ they do not care about what AKC says


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of a red in a full continental cut? I'd love to see one.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I am not saying white dobies are accepted with AKC all I am saying is they are rare and there is a craze for them  People breed white dobies for money $$$ they do not care about what AKC says


I gotcha.... just making a general statement


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm sure this happens to other Red Poodle owners too... every single time I take Rogan out for a walk , and we meet people, (of course they give him lots of attention because he's still a puppy)... but it never fails, someone ALWAYS says, "Wow, what an awesome color" or "I've never seen a poodle this color before!" or "love his color!"... it never fails, the conversation always goes to color! My 14 yr old daughter and I have started to look at each other and laugh everytime it happens now because it happens every time!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a red in a full continental cut? I'd love to see one.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

It is longer than this now


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.apricotredpoodleclub.com/HOF_Standard.html


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

We will be putting Enzo in clip soon so I will post pictures


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I cant wait to see him ..


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Me either, I've been waiting! I know he'll look awesome!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My stud dog Flynn lives with my sister and her family. My brother-in-law is a Pentecostal minister, and has never had so much attention. They live in a small city, and no matter where they go, Flynn stops traffic. Aaron has seen people slam on their brakes, wind down the window in the middle of traffic and yell "What kind of dog is that?" He tells them and the response is "What an incredible looking dog. I had no idea you could get a Poodle that colour``. Trillium will tell you it is the same with our girls Betty-Jo and Jenny. Everywhere they go they cause a commotion. 

My personal feeling is the really well marked partis are the ones causing the biggest excitement with pet buyers. I have never seen so many as this past couple of years, and people used to get them by accident, not breed for them. Thank Heavens we have grown to the point where they are no longer destroyed at birth!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Totally agree with Bigredpoodle. Showing a dog to its championship guarantees nothing. As I said in a past thread, the BBC did a documentary on the state of the show world in the United Kingdom. The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is in a horrible place right now. The male that won the biggest CKCS speciality over there has been diagnosed with a genetic condition that makes his skull too small for his brain. The experts figure he has passed this on the 60% of his progeny, yet he is still being bred, still his puppies are desired, because he is a champion to the nth degree. So people get on waiting lists for his pups and have six month old furry kids that scratch incessantly and writhe on the floor screaming in pain. So, it is imperative if people want healthy puppies to research, research, research, not just the parents, but back to the great,great grandparents when possible. Poodlepedigree.com will give you a five generation pedigree, as well as a colour pedigree and a longevity pedigree. It is a start.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Totally agree with Bigredpoodle. Showing a dog to its championship guarantees nothing. As I said in a past thread, the BBC did a documentary on the state of the show world in the United Kingdom. The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is in a horrible place right now. The male that won the biggest CKCS speciality over there has been diagnosed with a genetic condition that makes his skull too small for his brain. The experts figure he has passed this on the 60% of his progeny, yet he is still being bred, still his puppies are desired, because he is a champion to the nth degree. So people get on waiting lists for his pups and have six month old furry kids that scratch incessantly and writhe on the floor screaming in pain. So, it is imperative if people want healthy puppies to research, research, research, not just the parents, but back to the great,great grandparents when possible. Poodlepedigree.com will give you a five generation pedigree, as well as a colour pedigree and a longevity pedigree. It is a start.


I watched this show. Someone here posted a link. It was the saddest thing I'd ever seen and cannot believe someone is breeding to that dog.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I watched this show. Someone here posted a link. It was the saddest thing I'd ever seen and cannot believe someone is breeding to that dog.


But it happens all the time!!! Dog Show folks tend to breed to the shiny cookie in the street (so to speak) , they want to breed to the AKC group winning champion #1 dog All systems BLAH BLAH BLAH . . They want to win. One quote from a vendor at the shows is :
"Winning is not the only thing it is everything " 
I say Bull @@@@
*Health is everything *winning is second. Going and having fun,,, Learning and networking That is what it is all about. Learn the standard and breed to it period ! 
I agree with what Arreau says about this issue as well..So sad ! To have ruined such a wonderful breed is criminal..


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> But it happens all the time!!! Dog Show folks tend to breed to the shiny cookie in the street (so to speak) , they want to breed to the AKC group winning champion #1 dog All systems BLAH BLAH BLAH . . They want to win. One quote from a vendor at the shows is :
> "Winning is not the only thing it is everything "
> I say Bull @@@@
> *Health is everything *winning is second. Going and having fun,,, Learning and networking That is what it is all about. Learn the standard and breed to it period !
> I agree with what Arreau says about this issue as well..So sad ! To have ruined such a wonderful breed is criminal..


I agree there are some top conformation kennels who take this approach - beauty above all else. But I don't think everyone who participates in conformation can be tarred with the same brush. There are some people who like to title their dog to prove it is of a certain quality and to standard, and then move on to performance sports or other interests. 

A championship IMO doesn't say everything - but it does (usually) in conjunction with health testing, pedigree, temperament etc say something.

That BBC documentary was an eye opener, especially for some breeds that have been nearly destroyed. But I do also think it was a very one sided and slanted view, obviously designed to have a high shock factor.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I agree there are some top conformation kennels who take this approach - beauty above all else. But I don't think everyone who participates in conformation can be tarred with the same brush. There are some people who like to title their dog to prove it is of a certain quality and to standard, and then move on to performance sports or other interests.
> 
> A championship IMO doesn't say everything - but it does (usually) in conjunction with health testing, pedigree, temperament etc say something.
> 
> That BBC documentary was an eye opener, especially for some breeds that have been nearly destroyed. But I do also think it was a very one sided and slanted view, obviously designed to have a high shock factor.


I saw this happen in Irish Setters as well And now the breed is quite rare due to the multitude of health problems This I know as a fact ! First hand !
yes I agree that we cannot paint them all with the same brush ! Totally wholeheartedly agree cause i am one of them. But you do need to sort through it all and decide what it is that you as the consumer want. Do you want bragging rights or do you want a nice dog? Is is possible to find both Yes I think it is ..And remember the politics that come to play in the dog show world  Just a thought..Not trying to force my opinion on anyone I just think that the buyer needs to be aware of all facets of the dog world . That just because they are a UKC AKC Agility CDC or an obediance champion or a therapy dog does not make them healthy ...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> I agree there are some top conformation kennels who take this approach - beauty above all else. But I don't think everyone who participates in conformation can be tarred with the same brush. There are some people who like to title their dog to prove it is of a certain quality and to standard, and then move on to performance sports or other interests.
> 
> A championship IMO doesn't say everything - but it does (usually) in conjunction with health testing, pedigree, temperament etc say something.
> 
> That BBC documentary was an eye opener, especially for some breeds that have been nearly destroyed. But I do also think it was a very one sided and slanted view, obviously designed to have a high shock factor.



I totally agree. It seems like people are saying they don't show because they watch a BBC video about dog showing ?!?! 

The video was showing UK breeders. I am not saying here in the USA or any other country we do not have breeders like this. But I think its ridiculous to say all dog show breeders care about only winning and not health. 

If you are a breeder that cares about health , temperment and conformation I would continue to show my dogs regardless of what everyone else is doing. 
Why let some people ruin it for you ? I sure am not going to let a few bad apples ruin it for me.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I totally agree. It seems like people are saying they don't show because they watch a BBC video about dog showing ?!?!
> 
> The video was showing UK breeders. I am not saying here in the USA or any other country we do not have breeders like this. But I think its ridiculous to say all dog show breeders care about only winning and not health.
> 
> ...


You go girl


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> But it happens all the time!!! Dog Show folks tend to breed to the shiny cookie in the street (so to speak) , they want to breed to the AKC group winning champion #1 dog All systems BLAH BLAH BLAH . . They want to win. One quote from a vendor at the shows is :
> "Winning is not the only thing it is everything "
> I say Bull @@@@
> *Health is everything *winning is second. Going and having fun,,, Learning and networking That is what it is all about. Learn the standard and breed to it period !
> I agree with what Arreau says about this issue as well..So sad ! To have ruined such a wonderful breed is criminal..


Not all show/performance breeders breed this way but breeding to a popular stud does have advantages. When a stud has been used often you get to see what he has produced and thus you have a better understanding of what you might get in your litter including temperament and health issues.

Stud dogs who win on a National level (that would be your #1 blah blah) usually are excellent examples of their breed and they bring quite a lot to the table. Bitch owners are hoping that the #1 stud will give them a little more coat, angle, tail set, movement etc. I don't think it has to do with winning as much as it has to do with try to produce a litter where the puppies have the best conformation and movement possible. When breeders simply breed to the untitled studs they have at home, I wonder how they could possibly be breeding for the very best qualities. 

Health is not everything. If you've ever witnessed the heart-ache of living with a Poodle with poor temperament you would not say that. Performance titles speak volumes about a Poodle's desire to work for and with their people. This is the core of what "Poodle" is and why people want Poodles in the 1st place. If a breeder is going to do nothing else, I think they could at least go out and put a CD on their breeding dogs. 

For me, Conformation showing has never been about winning. It has always been about having my breeding stock independently evaluated for structure, movement and in some ways temperament. Because I have 3 kids, I work, I volunteer extensively in the community and I show in performance, I can't be gone weekend after weekend, so I pay someone to show in Conformation for me. When other breeders don't take this step, but they still breed litters over and over out of untitled Poodles, I just assume it is because ultimately their dogs don't meet breed standard either in temperament, structure or movement.

Finally, a well bred, well groomed poodle of any color always draws attention when you go out. My Izze is routinely mobbed at the Farmer's Market and she is a plain, old fashioned Cream.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

While I agree with showing dogs for breeding rights, showing dogs is very political and in certain breeds (very much so in poodles) you cannot win going up against so and so no matter if you have the better dog or not. I'm sure people here will disagree with me but I know for a fact and have been made to realize that because I'm no one, I need to avoid certain big name breeder/handlers in my breed in order to not just waste my time. Supposedly you are supposed to show up and the dog be judged against the standard but often times you show up and you are judged against the most popular, most well known handler out there. I'm not saying you cannot win and finish a dog yourself but to do it in the amount of time that a professional handler or certain big name breeders do it, is next to impossible. But there are always small chances.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Not all show/performance breeders breed this way but breeding to a popular stud does have advantages. When a stud has been used often you get to see what he has produced and thus you have a better understanding of what you might get in your litter including temperament and health issues.
> 
> Stud dogs who win on a National level (that would be your #1 blah blah) usually are excellent examples of their breed and they bring quite a lot to the table. Bitch owners are hoping that the #1 stud will give them a little more coat, angle, tail set, movement etc. I don't think it has to do with winning as much as it has to do with try to produce a litter where the puppies have the best conformation and movement possible. When breeders simply breed to the untitled studs they have at home, I wonder how they could possibly be breeding for the very best qualities.
> 
> ...


Think you took what I said out of context I agree that conformation is important... What I do not agree with is the fact that some feel that if you are not finishing champions you should not be breeding,, it is a whole picture .Heath Temperment AND conformation . I think that you need to know and understand your breed standard. Not just hire the best handlers .. I do believe that owner handlers can and should show their dogs. I have done so and so has my darling husband ....And yes I have lived with a horrible temperment in an Irish bitch She was evil ! So I do know about temperment. I had the # 20 Irish in the country owner handled and his health was CRAP !!!! But everyone wanted to use him I nuetered him right after he finished he went on to take a junior handler that I trained to the top as well. But died young at 8 BECAUSE of his health issues. I have been on both sides..
I too have a very stunning cream, she was MY first poodle BTW she had reds in her litter too  . I do not have ALL reds I even have a silver : ) And I even have a rescue Irish  
So these were just my thoughts ... No offense to anyone intended just thoughts... 

.....


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Think you took what I said out of context I agree that conformation is important... What I do not agree with is the fact that some feel that if you are not finishing champions you should not be breeding,, it is a whole picture .Heath Temperment AND conformation . I think that you need to know and understand your breed standard. Not just hire the best handlers .. I do believe that owner handlers can and should show their dogs. I have done so and so has my darling husband ....And yes I have lived with a horrible temperment in an Irish bitch She was evil ! So I do know about temperment. I had the # 20 Irish in the country owner handled and his health was CRAP !!!! But everyone wanted to use him I nuetered him right after he finished he went on to take a junior handler that I trained to the top as well. But died young at 8 BECAUSE of his health issues. I have been on both sides..
> I too have a very stunning cream, she was MY first poodle BTW she had reds in her litter too  . I do not have ALL reds I even have a silver : ) And I even have a rescue Irish
> So these were just my thoughts ... No offense to anyone intended just thoughts...
> 
> .....


I think your thoughts are very valid and because you have lived it, you can offer up good advice. I think it's always food for thought when someone offers up their experience to you.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I love the picture that you posted of your boy today LOVE THE EARS. I love the look fo rthe dogs that are just hangin and being poos..


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I love the picture that you posted of your boy today LOVE THE EARS. I love the look fo rthe dogs that are just hangin and being poos..


Oh thank you so much! He's a sweet boy.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

My fav is BLACK lol, always was, always will be : )) !!!! 

I love how the whiteness of their teeth comes out and also how the parts that are shaven have certain "glossiness". 

To me they are just epitome of elegance and slickness !!!! They always take my breath away :in-love:

PS: Showing has it's issues as any pageantry. One can find "politics", there always WILL be favorites, there are "cut-throat" attitudes, there are "under table" deals, there are favors exchanged. BUT - it all can be found in any part of life , or any business, any hobby. 

Can a novice win showing her own dog - YOU BET SHE CAN !!!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Amen, you want to talk politics, try childrens' sports. I know several good athletes that gave up after a few years of that garbage.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> My fav is BLACK lol, always was, always will be : )) !!!!
> 
> I love how the whiteness of their teeth comes out and also how the parts that are shaven have certain "glossiness".
> 
> ...


Agreed. With all of it. Black's my favourite too!

And I think I've said this before, but I'll say it again. My mom and our first show PWD Laila won best puppy in group in the first CKC show they ever entered. My mom had no idea what she was doing (she'd taken a few handling classes and that's it) and probably looked hilarious in the ring, but obviously 2 judges liked what they saw. We had no idea at the time what a big deal it was (we've never repeated it), but it just goes to show. You can be brand new to the ring and go on to win if you have a good dog.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I too was quite taken by the deep dark red Standard Poodle...however, I ran across some horrible breeders in my search, and ended up with a silver. I'm still in love with the reds and hope to get one some day, although I'm anxiously awaiting the quality to catch up with the popularity. Here's Randi, bred by Marqiuis Diamond Standard Poodles:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Randi is a stunner!!! I would love to see the pedigree on this dog. Gorgeous conformation and wonderful colour!!


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a red in a full continental cut? I'd love to see one.


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

Miniature Red in 2019 Prior to Covid.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This lovely girl is CH. Arreau's Don't Stop Believing (Gilda). She finished at eight months old in eight days. Trendy...perhaps, but I've worked my butt off for 17 years to produce a red of this calibre and I am so proud of her


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a super old thread, @Foramini. Here’s a link to the most current discussion of red poodles: Why the interest in "red" poodles

I’ll close this thread to further replies to keep the conversation in one place.


----------

